# Skinning Raccoons



## FlyFishRich

Hey guys just wanted to let you know to be careful skinning your raccoons or any furbearing animal. My son was skinning some furs last night and cut him self and said the 1st set of Rabies shots at the hospital hurt like hell so just giving you a heads up lol....Rich.....


----------



## M R DUCKS

WOW !


----------



## garhtr

Did you actually have the **** tested for rabies before receiving shots or just get the shots as a precaution ? 
I've skinned hundreds of *****, possums and a quit a few foxes, never even considered the possibility of getting rabies or tetanus, guess it's possible.
I don't really recall cutting myself while skinning but I'm certain it happened plenty of times, guess I was just lucky.
How many shots in a series of rabie shots


----------



## Misdirection

I'm sure the vaccination is just for precaution. Rabis travels from the brain to the saliva of an infected animal. Once exposed to air the virus doesn't survive for very long. So once the raccoon was dead, the virus died shortly thereafter. But better safe than sorry since the penalty is usually death if their wrong.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyFishRich

They did it just as a precaution. They gave him a shot last night and he had to go in today and get a shot and I believe that was it. I think alcohol had something to do with him cutting him self as well lol lol.....Rich


----------



## $diesel$

He did the right thing, Rich. It's amazing to me how many of these ***** DO actually get the rabies these days. Like garhtr said, i couldn't tell you how many times we cleaned or skinned critters, including *****, back in the 60's and 70's and that never even entered my mind. And no one ever got sick.


----------



## ya13ya03

The population of ***** here in northeast Ohio is out of control. Seems like no one is trapping anymore and they are just so over populated. I wouldn't be surprised if there was a large rabies outbreak.


----------



## $diesel$

No one is trapping or hunting any more, brother, because the anti's ruined the price on furs several years ago. There was a time one could get mid to high $20.00's and maybe $30.00 for a prime **** pelt.
What are they worth now? Probably not a 3rd of that.


----------



## Shaun69007

$diesel$ said:


> No one is trapping or hunting any more, brother, because the anti's ruined the price on furs several years ago. There was a time one could get mid to high $20.00's and maybe $30.00 for a prime **** pelt.
> What are they worth now? Probably not a 3rd of that.


I averaged about $2.00 per ****. 3X went $3


----------



## M.Magis

Shaun69007 said:


> I averaged about $2.00 per ****. 3X went $3


Are those put up and ready for auction or green?


----------



## DJA

So explain to me why on Earth goes the ODOW have a Raccoon season and why do they charge for a Fur taker permit to Hunt and Trap, them. It should be open year round and No License needed


----------



## jmyers8

I **** hunt on average 3 to 5 times a week to keep my dog hunted up for competition hunts with large amounts of money at stake. During the time that season is in I am lucky if I shoot over 5 out. The dogs dont need then and I just dont see a need in it since there not worth more then a 22 bullet unless I have someone young with me. Everyone I know is the same way. Eventually distemper will come through and level the population why ohio still regulates it so much is beyond me. Let guys shoot 1 or 2 a night year round trust me many more get shot in the summer getting dogs ready for competition hunts.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaun69007

M.Magis said:


> Are those put up and ready for auction or green?


Put up price from a buyer. He sends to auction


----------



## hatteras1

They come out of the storm sewers here every night. Wish the Raccoons ate Geese


----------



## M.Magis

Because in the days of


Shaun69007 said:


> Put up price from a buyer. He sends to auction


Wow, they're barely worth skinning at that price, but $2 for put up **** is awful.


----------



## fireline

I took 4 ***** to a fur buyer in Massillon in November, he said they were nice ***** and he paid by the weight, I had 1 20 pounder 1-18 1-17 and 1-14, and got $8.50 for all 4 of them, he did say the big one would have brought $18 3 years ago. I caught 24 this year and gave the other 20 to a buddy to that skins them out and takes them in at the end of the year.


----------



## $diesel$

Shaun69007 said:


> I averaged about $2.00 per ****. 3X went $3


Thats a darn shame, Shaun. In the late 70's early 80's, is when my buddys were make'n a killing on them, 10 times the price your get'n now?
Ain't hardly worth it less your a hound man and love to hear'm bark.
This stuff happens when them damn PITA folks get involved with anything.
I wish i could go back 40-45 years ago, the world was a much better place.


----------



## Shaun69007

I do it mostly to take my 6 year old boy and 13 year old daughter out in the woods with me. Trapping is a easy fun and dont have to be quite way for them to get out plus when **** trapping anymore they are everywhere so the catch ratio is pretty high


----------



## G-Patt

Racoons must be my spirit animal. They seek me out when I'm hunting squirrels and while fishing. One swam and tried to get into my kayak once at East Fork Lake. Another was watching me from atop hollowed-out Beech tree while I was squirrel hunting. Dang thing crawled down, crossed a creek and got within 5 yards of me. I could see his wet, bulbous nose glistening in the morning sun sniffing from just behind a tree trunk. I don't know what it is, but I've had quite a few friendly run-ins with them. I have nothing against anyone who hunts or traps them. Just a weird connection we share.


----------



## buckeyebowman

hatteras1 said:


> They come out of the storm sewers here every night. Wish the Raccoons ate Geese


I wish they ate feral cats and groundhogs!



$diesel$ said:


> Thats a darn shame, Shaun. In the late 70's early 80's, is when my buddys were make'n a killing on them, 10 times the price your get'n now?
> Ain't hardly worth it less your a hound man and love to hear'm bark.
> This stuff happens when them damn PITA folks get involved with anything.
> I wish i could go back 40-45 years ago, the world was a much better place.


My buddy is 66 years old. He told me that he and his buddy trapped all during high school, and could pull in $3000-$3500 per season in a good year. That was big money back then!


----------



## FlyFishRich

My son sold all his traps this year due to the fur isn't worth the time anymore...


----------



## Shaun69007

Fur market is trash. Barely trapped this year


----------



## johnboy111711

reading these replys had me chuckling. And it really just shows the age of some of the people who are posting. I don't mean these in a disrespectful way, but fur just isn't as fashionable or a sign of wealth like it once was. major brands can make products both functionally warmer but also better fitting. It's not the anti hunters/trappers/peta that have done the damage to the market. It is technology. Ask yourself this, How many of you wear fur or buy fur products. If you answer no, then that is the possible reason fur prices have tanked. I will say this, I love me a felt product or two... and I see the value of castor, but raccoons are better off being eaten than skinned!


----------



## G-Patt

johnboy111711 said:


> reading these replys had me chuckling. And it really just shows the age of some of the people who are posting. I don't mean these in a disrespectful way, but fur just isn't as fashionable or a sign of wealth like it once was. major brands can make products both functionally warmer but also better fitting. It's not the anti hunters/trappers/peta that have done the damage to the market. It is technology. Ask yourself this, How many of you wear fur or buy fur products. If you answer no, then that is the possible reason fur prices have tanked. I will say this, I love me a felt product or two... and I see the value of castor, but raccoons are better off being eaten than skinned!


My hunting buddy and I would like to construct the ultimate ******* winter coat. We envisioned the coat to be made of coyote skin with deer skin tassles. The inside would be lined with raccoon fur, and the lapel of the coat would consist of squirrel tails. How amazing would that be? I'm taking orders if anyone is interested.


----------



## G-Patt

G-Patt said:


> My hunting buddy and I would like to construct the ultimate ***** winter coat. We envisioned the coat to be made of coyote skin with deer skin tassles. The inside would be lined with raccoon fur, and the lapel of the coat would consist of squirrel tails. How amazing would that be? I'm taking orders if anyone is interested.


I see I was censored and not sure why since it was nothing derogatory. Substitute "hunter" for the ****


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

G-Patt said:


> My hunting buddy and I would like to construct the ultimate ***** winter coat. We envisioned the coat to be made of coyote skin with deer skin tassles. The inside would be lined with raccoon fur, and the lapel of the coat would consist of squirrel tails. How amazing would that be? I'm taking orders if anyone is interested.


I'll take two in extra large.

I will send you the 8 dollars..........keep the change


----------



## Mattiba

Not worth the trouble to skin. When I was hunting them, 15 years ago, I would just shoot them, let the dogs chew on them and leave them. They’re such a rotten destructive animal when they’re overpopulated.


----------



## G-Patt

FOWL BRAWL said:


> I'll take two in extra large.
> 
> I will send you the *8 dollars..........keep the change*


----------



## TClark

Years ago I took a few **** hides in for cash. The guy was fletching out some ***** when we got there and he said hello, then stuck his finger into his jaw and forced out a giant wad of chew. Good grief, **** slime in his mouth...yuk!!


----------



## captainshotgun

My father hunted them like it was a job during the depression, (1920’s & 1930’s). He made good money at work in the Ford dealership, around $15 a week. 1 raccoon would bring around $15. That would be like getting a $1000 / hide now. They sold the carcasses for meat for 25 cents. Him & my grandfather had as many as 40 hounds at a time. They would hunt all week to get 1 or 2 *****!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

****


----------



## sliprig

It is not just the animal rights people, China and Russia's economy has a lot to do with it. Also the weather patterns, here fur considered a fashion statement. Overseas it is worn to keep warm. Also a lot of Chinese fur buyers got pinched for avoiding tariffs and when out of business. Over production and Covid was also a factor in the ranched mink. The talk is a up tick in fur prices for 21-22 season. 

Slip


----------



## T-180

Zachirich (sp) fur buyers just listed prices earlier this week. Top **** at $7 but we all know that there aren't many of those. Better than last couple years, so keep your fingers crossed. Muskrats seem to be the bet route again this year.


----------

